# [Q] Whatsapp - "Select all" contacts when broadcasting message



## vkylau (Jul 16, 2011)

I would like to broadcast message within Whatsapp application to all my friends, all at once. Is there a solution for it? 

Within Whatsapp, there are four tabs:
Chats / Favs / All / Status

Chat = all current conversation
Favs = all Whatspp user who is in my phonebook
All = all contact who is in my phonebook
Status = select my status: available, Busy, At school, etc.

Steps to broadcast a message: 
Menu > Broadcast Message... >
1. Input message
2. Select contacts by name typing only (maximum 25 recipients) 

Therefore, we need to find way to:
1. Increase the number of maximum recipients.
2. "Select all" contacts to broadcast a message.

The solution could be process in Android, iPhone, Blackberry or iPad, whichever possible.


----------



## hdaackda (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking for the same

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrackedMe (Mar 21, 2015)

Still looking foen30


----------



## therealjaysmoke (Apr 2, 2016)

There's a few scripts that work on the iOS which allows you to select all your contacts with one click and BC message to them. I wish an Android dev would do the same for Android WhatsApp. It shouldn't be difficult or?


----------



## hernaner28 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey, Im looking for some automation thing that cloud at least create broadcast lists automatically (up to 256 each). Any word on this?
Thanks


----------



## swissman77 (Apr 7, 2018)

therealjaysmoke said:


> There's a few scripts that work on the iOS which allows you to select all your contacts with one click and BC message to them. I wish an Android dev would do the same for Android WhatsApp. It shouldn't be difficult or?

Click to collapse



Can you tell me, what you found for iOS Scripts?
That would help to develop it for android as well


----------



## therealjaysmoke (Jun 21, 2018)

swissman77 said:


> Can you tell me, what you found for iOS Scripts?
> That would help to develop it for android as well

Click to collapse



I can't recall cause I stopped using iOS for quite a while now. But it should be in Cydia. Some sort of WhatsApp tweak


----------



## SmartManoj (Dec 27, 2019)

hernaner28 said:


> Hey, Im looking for some automation thing that cloud at least create broadcast lists automatically (up to 256 each). Any word on this?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



https://smartmanoj.blogspot.com/2019/07/from-adb.html


----------

